# Meet Bailey!



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

This is my newly adopted Rat Terrier/Chi mix. She's been awesome so far- only accident has been in the backseat of my car. 





































Her and Frag have been getting along great. She's iffy on the crate and whines quite a bit, but we're working on it. She's learned to sit and is starting to learn down now as well. She LOVES playing with toys & her and Frag have a great time with them. She has a bit of a resource guarding issue with toys & other dogs, but is fine with US taking stuff from her and learned drop it real quick as well. VERY toy motivated. 



She's spayed and all up to date on everything, but she has Giardia right now we're treating her for. I'll run a fecal at work as soon as that's done with and she should be good to go. I sewed her up a cute collar before she came home & I'm working on a leash now. 

Just wanted to share our new addition. Based on her motivation and energy, I think she'd be great at Agility and we'll likely get into a class.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

No body?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

she sure looks like a spitfire


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

That's an understatement.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

You need to dish on how this came to be!


----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)

She's very sweet! Such a face!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats! Coming from somebody that is not a fan of rat terriers, she is very cute and looks like a lot of fun! I bet she will love agility


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you! I didn't even think to add about HOW I got her...

Jon and I decided we didn't want a larger dog for another year (aussie or GSD) and we decided we really didn't need to buy from a breeder at this time since we're saving money to buy a house. He wanted a small dog because we're living in a smaller house right now, and I've wanted a smaller dog for some time. Frag's finally getting his health and attitude in order and we're advancing through training well. This girl had been at my shelter for about a month and I had always liked her (she was previously Snookie!). We're almost out of college now and have a lot of time on our hands, so we thought now would be a good time to adopt. We decided all this monday, I applied Tuesday, took her home tuesday night.  We couldn't be happier. She's hilarious, smart, fun, and Frag LOVES her. They play SO well and tire each other out well too. She's been vaulting off the couch onto his back to attack him all night. She's like a ninja.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

She's very cute DJ!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

thank you! I'm very excited about her!


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

She's super cute. Congrats! Can't wait to see what you do with her...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

She's very cute, congratulations!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Finally found the thread, welcome Bailey! DJ, she's adorable, congrats on the new addition!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I am JUST seeing this. She is so cute...and has that super intense look that my Pumbaa gives me. That is a girl who needs a job!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks guys! Yes, she definitely needs a job. I can see her going far with agility once we get some foundations down. She's all over the place!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

She looks like my kind of gal. You guys are going to have lots of fun together.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

DJEtzel said:


> Thanks guys! Yes, she definitely needs a job. I can see her going far with agility once we get some foundations down. She's all over the place!


I want to do agility with Pumbaa, too, but I can't get her to sit still for more than a few seconds at a time, which makes everything slightly more difficult. I'm beginning to think she's more of a flyball sort of girl, lol.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

FilleBelle said:


> I want to do agility with Pumbaa, too, but I can't get her to sit still for more than a few seconds at a time, which makes everything slightly more difficult. I'm beginning to think she's more of a flyball sort of girl, lol.


Haha, yes, I know what you mean. If we had any kind of flyball club around I know Bailey would be better at that, but I don't think we do.  She's just so twitchy and quirky throwing herself about. I've taught her sit, down, shake, other paw, roll, spin, and bedtime, but if you ask her to do them over and over she'll throw a fit and jump and fall down like she's throwing a temper tantrum.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

She's really cute. The little dogs have really grown on me since joining DF and rat terriers are at the top of my list of favorites. She looks like she's a blast to work with. Can you do those earth dog trial thingies or whatever people are doing with terriers these days? Do rat terriers do that? Also, this is probably a dumb question, but are the notches in her ears normal?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

waterbaby said:


> She's really cute. The little dogs have really grown on me since joining DF and rat terriers are at the top of my list of favorites. She looks like she's a blast to work with. Can you do those earth dog trial thingies or whatever people are doing with terriers these days? Do rat terriers do that? Also, this is probably a dumb question, but are the notches in her ears normal?


Lol, is it sad that I don't have a single answer for you? I have no clue about any of it. I don't know what Rat terriers were bred for, I have no clue what earth dog trials consist of or if she could do it/would be good at it, and I have NO idea why her ears are notched like that or if it's normal.  <-- Theyre cute though.. 

I'm a terrible Rat Terrier owner!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

She's very cute and looks like she'll be a lot of fun. Congrats & good luck.

We walk with a Rat Terrier mix and he's really a nice dog that's well behaved. He can be a whiner sometimes though. Actually, he's very close in size and body type to Buffy, but I imagine Bailey is much smaller since she's mixed with Chi.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

melaka said:


> She's very cute and looks like she'll be a lot of fun. Congrats & good luck.
> 
> We walk with a Rat Terrier mix and he's really a nice dog that's well behaved. He can be a whiner sometimes though. Actually, he's very close in size and body type to Buffy, but I imagine Bailey is much smaller since she's mixed with Chi.


I'm very lucky that she rarely makes noise. She'll bark once or twice when someone comes in, and she'll sometimes bark at approaching strangers just because she's shy/fearful, but other than that nothing. She was a huge barker for the first few days in her crate, but now she's silent except when she has to go.

Well, I'm not entirely sure she is. I got word from some Rattie people that she looked like a purebred Rat Terrier without the dock. That's the only reason I and my shelter thought she was, becasue her tail wasn't docked. She's 12 inches tall and 9.5lbs which puts her in the miniature Rat Terrier category according to the AKC, your friend's dog may be a standard.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

DJEtzel said:


> Lol, is it sad that I don't have a single answer for you? I have no clue about any of it. I don't know what Rat terriers were bred for, I have no clue what earth dog trials consist of or if she could do it/would be good at it, and I have NO idea why her ears are notched like that or if it's normal.  <-- Theyre cute though..
> 
> I'm a terrible Rat Terrier owner!


Ratties were generally used on farms to control the rodent population. Earth dog trials require the dog to go underground and flush out quarry (a rat).



DJEtzel said:


> Well, I'm not entirely sure she is. I got word from some Rattie people that she looked like a purebred Rat Terrier without the dock. That's the only reason I and my shelter thought she was, becasue her tail wasn't docked. She's 12 inches tall and 9.5lbs which puts her in the miniature Rat Terrier category according to the AKC, your friend's dog may be a standard.


I don't actually know all that much about Ratties, either, but your girl looks a little delicate to be purebred. Most Rat Terriers I've seen are sturdy little boogers.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

FilleBelle said:


> Ratties were generally used on farms to control the rodent population. Earth dog trials require the dog to go underground and flush out quarry (a rat).
> 
> 
> I don't actually know all that much about Ratties, either, but your girl looks a little delicate to be purebred. Most Rat Terriers I've seen are sturdy little boogers.


Oh yeah? Maybe she does have that Chi in her, then. I was also thinking maybe Italian Greyhound at one point.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I could see Italian Greyhound. I think the problem with the Rat Terrier situation is that they're still foundation stock and, I think, not quite as standardized as they may eventually be. So I've seen some more fine boned ones with big ol' ears like your girl and then some purebreds stockier ones with ears like Jack Russels. I like this photo gallery because I assume the Rat Terrier Club of America knows what it's talking about.

I looked into this pretty well when I got Pumbaa because I suspected she might have some Rattie in her due to her size. As it turns out, I think she's just a giant Min Pin.


----------

